
Economist: Chips in Everything - baybal2
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/09/12/now-the-world-will-change-as-computers-spread-into-everyday-objects
======
baybal2
I am afraid to be a part of the problem. Been working with an engineering
consulting for the last 3 years.

It now really feels that most of our clients from the West are here for the
one thing only: turn physical things into a service a.k.a. devious "Product as
a Service model."

It seems to have an extreme appeal to MBA/shareholder-value-babblers types. I
saw no stop to them coming for last three years.

All of them want do sell people a widget, but to make it so that even after
buying it, you don't own it and have to keep paying to keep using it.

One project I was enticed to jump on recently was an MP3 player that has no
option to load music outside a subscription only online store, and it was of
course greased with a few layers of harebrained DRMs using public key signing.

That was more revolting than a DRMed baby cradle that I did before, and I
decided to forego that project.

